# BayHawks outlast Skyforce fourth quarter surge



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Erie BayHawks held off a fourth quarter run by the Sioux Falls Skyforce to earn their sixth consecutive victory Saturday night at the Sioux Falls Arena. Four BayHawk players scored over 20 points in the 98-96 win.The Skyforce had a chance to tie the game with 1.2 seconds on the clock after Erie's Ivan Harris fouled David Bailey at 98-95. Bailey made the first free throw to pull within two before purposely missing the second and John Edwards grabbed the rebound but missed the put-back as time ran out.
Erie (17-16) led by as many as 19 points in the second quarter and led 55-43 at halftime. Sioux Falls (17-16) gradually chipped away at the lead in the third quarter and a three-point play by Bobby Jones gave the Skyforce the lead at 71-70 to end the quarter.
Both teams traded baskets and the lead in the fourth before a layup by Jackie Manuel followed by a made free throw gave the BayHawks a five-point lead at 97-92 with 31.3 seconds to play. Keith Brumbaugh drained a long three with 22 seconds left to make the score 97-95. A made free throw by Tony Bethel brought the lead back to three with 6.5 on the clock before Bailey was fouled at 1.2.
"We knew it would be a tough game for us," BayHawks head coach John Treloar said. "Sioux Falls is always a good team and its tough to beat them on their home floor. The fourth quarter was nip and tuck all the way, and our guys just found a way to hang on."
Harris and Maurice Rice netted 22 points each, while Erik Daniels added 21. Manuel recorded a double-double by scoring 21 points and pulling down 11 rebounds.
Leading the Skyforce was Jones, who recorded his seventh double-double on the season with 22 points and 11 rebounds.
The BayHawks will battle the Iowa Energy Monday at the Wells Fargo Arena in Des Moines, Iowa at 7 p.m. CT. The Skyforce will take its turn against the Energy on Thursday also at 7 p.m. CT.


----------

